# Found Baby Bird Out Of Nest



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Greetings Birdie Family!

Earlier this evening while out with my dogs, I heard a thump and saw it was a baby bird that either fell or was kicked out of his nest.
I quickly got the dogs in and then went to investigate....he was still alive and on his side trying to stand up.
He must have fallen approx. 50 feet as I could not visualize any nest in the large maple above from where he fell.
Just in case he fell accidentally, I put him in a planter with lined with that coconut stuff and added some hay and hung it on the highest branch I could reach with my ladder. His mouth was open wide and he was squawking. I gave him some water with a syringe (4cc) because he wouldn't drink on his own when I dipped his little beak partially into the cup of water.

I then had to leave for work. Now it's totally dark where the planter is.
I'm hoping his parent(s) will come care for him in the morning.

I read the feeding instruction link posted on one of the other threads.
I have the Kaytee on hand. If he is still alive later this morning and it doesn't appear that he is being cared for, should I put him in my little hutch and try to feed him? He's safe from four-legged predators, though I'm worried about a hawk, though I've not seen any around here lately...probably due to the heat wave. ???

I don't know what type of bird he is.
I'll post a pic of him and the nest.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Christin it looks lied a young Starling. and from what I can tell of the picture, it doesn't look to be in good shape. Starlings can be fed dry dog food, soaked to spongy state in hot water and fed in pea sized bits. There's more to it than that but that's enough for an emergery feed.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I don't think that is a young Starling .. hard to tell from the picture, but it looks more like a young crow to me even though the beak appears to be light colored. Regardless of what type of bird it is, I sure hope the parents show up to care for it and that it has made it through the night. 

Charis is right about the soaked dry dog or cat food being fine for an emergency feeding. Hard boiled egg yolk or an egg scrambled in the microwave with a bit of water added will also work.

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

canned dog food works well too....that baby is bug/meat eater primarily not a seed eater.....hope it is ok and does not have internal injuries.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Quick hi, guys!

Thanks for the info.
He was still in the nest this morning but his eyes were half closed.
I gave him the Kaytee and water with the syringe, just in case his mom/dad didn't find him, then put him back in the nest.
I just checked him now and he was a bit more perky, however, not able to stand yet....I think Terry's correct...he looks like a crow to me and most of his beak is black except the sides. Sorry about the poor picture....I was in a bit of a rush but just couldn't leave him to bake in the sun and and eaten by flies! 
He opens his mouth to eat the Kaytee...should I continue with it or switch to the soaked dog food? Should I leave him in the nest where his family can find him or in the hutch where he can recooperate safely?????


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi again...sorry to bother you busy bees, again!

I went to take another peek on baby and heard/saw two adult crows squawking up a storm while flying about high in the surrounding trees....I didn't go close to the nest, but saw the little baby moving about. I'm hoping it was his family. 

check back later....thanks again!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> Hi again...sorry to bother you busy bees, again!
> 
> I went to take another peek on baby and heard/saw two adult crows squawking up a storm while flying about high in the surrounding trees....I didn't go close to the nest, but saw the little baby moving about. I'm hoping it was his family.
> 
> check back later....thanks again!


thats good to hear...they should be able to take care of him from the plant hanger......crows are smart birds.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> I don't think that is a young Starling .. hard to tell from the picture, but it looks more like a young crow to me even though the beak appears to be light colored. Regardless of what type of bird it is, I sure hope the parents show up to care for it and that it has made it through the night.
> 
> Charis is right about the soaked dry dog or cat food being fine for an emergency feeding. Hard boiled egg yolk or an egg scrambled in the microwave with a bit of water added will also work.
> 
> Terry


With my glasses onand more awake,....I tend to agree with you Terry.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

yeah looks like a crow to me but umm how big is it ?if its the size of a pigeon I would go with a crow


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> Hi again...sorry to bother you busy bees, again!
> 
> I went to take another peek on baby and heard/saw two adult crows squawking up a storm while flying about high in the surrounding trees....I didn't go close to the nest, but saw the little baby moving about. I'm hoping it was his family.
> 
> check back later....thanks again!


I agree with Spirit, crows are certainly very intelligent and should be able to figure out feeding this cutie. I'm glad he landed by you, Christin! 

A few years back my mom called me and told me there was a black bird in the side yard that had fallen into a container with a little water in it. She took it out and set it in a planter. I came up and had a look and it was a very old crow on his last few days. I made him comfy where he was and as he was scared of me I left him alone and we kept an eye on him. 

What astounded and touched me was that the other crows in his flock (in his murder, that is) kept coming down to him and bringing him food. He was obviously very old, weak, just like a little old man who can't get out of bed anymore. They fed him and stayed around him until he passed away a few hours later. They really take care of each other. Humans could stand to take a page out of the crows' book!!! I hope your baby does very well.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

maryjane said:


> Humans could stand to take a page out of the crows' book!!! I hope your baby does very well.


Indeed! We should take a lesson or many from geese also.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Taking my little MMPV survivor, post-fledgling age now Butterscotch-Bug out to frolic amid the ferals, being she is a little stubby Hen and very cute and tall, she gets LOTS of attention for all the 'Bull' males out there, and, she does not want the 'attention'. And sometimes she would get upset with it.



Anyway, couple weeks back, a 'Bull' was hassling her, trying to mount her, but she was standing and is quite tall in her way, so the 'Bull' was sort of pushing her around and she was not liking it..and an old fellow with big wrinkled nares comes trotting up fast, and lunges his Biting Beak right into the side of the breast of the offending male, and drove him off instantly. 

The old fellow then just walked back to where the Seeds were, fifteen feet or so away, and resumed grazing.

Bull Male would-be-courter comes back, hassling little Butterscotch-Bug Hen again, and she is upset now, 'Star Gazing' and marching in place, and, once again, out of the grazing flock, comes the old fellow, trotting at a good clip, and he lunges his biting Beak ( in true Theropod style, head 'low', body horizonatal ) right into the side of the Crop of the offending 'Bull', and 'Bull' flies off...sans a few breast feathers...


Old fellow looks at little Hen, turns, walks casually back to graze...

Wow, such Chivalry...


How sweet...


Usually, this is my job! ( well, in my own fashion, and I am not lax, either, ) but he did it so much better than I can..!





Anyway, Young Crow who was not feeling well...


Keep us posted on how he is doing?


If it was me, and I had one of these who was dehydrated-semi-starved from a day or so of no feed, and if we could not get the Gaping thing going soon enough - of course one has to wonder if there ight be an illness afoot...too...but...


But, if he seemed to have had some privation as his issue, or was not pooping within a little while, I think I would purree some Water Pack Sardines and fresh Fruit such as ripe Blackberrys or Cherrys, pureeing them in the Blender with Electrolytes and Water, adding also some source of Chlrophyll such as Wheat Grass or Cilantro or the likes as would get blended/pureed with the other stuff, strain it for the 'tube', and tube that till we worked out his or her Gaping for solid chow.



If that would not perk them up, nothing will..!


Phil
l v


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Stormy Update!*

Good early morning, Birdie Family!

What a night! All of a sudden the biggest thunder storm I'd ever seen came upon our area and I had to quickly move him to the hutch. 
I gave him the soaked dry dog food, as my canines do not eat the canned stuff. This food is very high-quality. He seemed to eat/swallow very well as I placed the 'pea-sized' pieces 6-8 far back into his beak followed with some room-temp. water. He seems not to be cared for by his parents, unfortunately, as I felt his chest bone, I think it's the keel?, sticking out.
I'm scared that he might be sick and that the parents kicked him out and had not been feeding him. At least he was holding his big head up...such a skinny neck.
This heat-wave has done me in.....I'm only going to work for a few hours later this morning and then have the rest of the day off until the night time, so I can take a better pic to show you guys as well as try to catch up on what I missed around here.

Hope you other New Jersey folk are keeping cool!

Thanks again for all of your input.
Sweet story about the little elderly bird, MJ.....I got choked up about the other birds bringing him food and hanging around until he departed to Rainbow Bridge! I'm sure he'll be sending you Heavenly Blessings for watching over him!

I don't think the baby is as big as a pigeon...my pidgies are pretty big.
This guy doesn't have tail feathers and I've not seen any poop....I'm going to exchange the hay with a few white towels tomorrow in order to observe better and see if there is any poop in the hay.

Blessings all!
Will update tomorrow!
I'm praying that I could do this.....I don't have experience with little babies, so I'm just following the feeding guidelines posted in the other thread.
Also, trying not to handle him too much so that he can go off on his own when he gets better. Not sure if I should hang the nest back up in the tree either??? What do you guys think?

Sorry for rambling and all the questions....I'm a little nervous with this guy and don't know any place around here that would take him.

BTW...his name is "Russell" as in Russell Crowe! LOL 
Could also be Cheryl if he's a she! LOL though I feel he's a Russell!
UGH! Gotta get some rest as you can all see!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

some sites that may help...

http://www.bird.cornell.edu/crows/babycrows.htm


www.pookachild.com/crowcare.htm


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Christin,

Bring him in, put him on a heating pad just as you do any other young rescue. Feed the soaked dry dog food (my licensed rehabber friend uses Eukanuba for these guys) and chopped hard boiled egg yolk. Make sure the dog food contains a good deal of water for that is how he will get his fluids. Baby crows tend to be very scrawny with skinny necks and long legs. It's good that he is eating but he may have trouble keeping his body temp up even if it is warm there. He should be pooping up a storm, so I'm guessing that he hasn't been fed other than what you have given him.

I don't know if there is West Nile Virus in your area, but if there is and he has it, there is nothing you can do except keep him warm, dry, and as comfortable as possible. It's nearly 100% fatal to baby crows. Crows are extremely susceptible to the virus. You can't get it from him directly, but use blood and body fluid precautions to be on the safe side. Mosquitos are the vectors for it. Right now about 70% of the baby crows coming in to the rehabbers here are West Nile babies. It is heartbreaking. Anyhow, keep this little one warm. If he continues to eat for you that is an excellent sign. You might see if there is a rehabber in your area who will take in crows.

Prayers for him are coming his way,

Margaret


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

What a night - you're not joking Christin!! We turned all the computers/lights off and just sat back and watched the light show. Luckily we didn't get much rain or wind - but the lightening was amazing and awesome to watch.

I'm sorry the little crow is having such a rough time - but I'm glad he landed (literally) at your feet. I know how nervous you must be, but I'm sure you've got the right instincts and all the right people here to help Russel (love the name )

I'm not sure how close this place is to you, but you may want to look at Raptor Trust -- http://www.theraptortrust.org/ 

I'll say some prayers for you & Russell! 

And please take care of yourself - you've been through alot the past month or so... take it easy and try not to push yourself - especially in this heat.

Glad to see you back -- missed you!!!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*"Russell" Crow Update/Pic*

Thanks for the great input, Birdie Family!
Couldn't do this without you guys!!!

First off....I have to sign-in 5-8 times before being able to post a reply and then again for the pics. ??? Is anyone else having this problem???
I tried this afternoon...kept getting knocked off. ??? Takes from 30-40 mins. to post, so many times I have to wait till later.

Thanks so much, Phil , for that wonderfully light-hearted story! Our posts must have crossed as I didn't see it till today! I bet Butterscotch-Bug was saying to the Old Fella, "My Hero!"
Also, for the great recipe...so far Russ is eating well and more perky!

Thanks for the web-sites, Spirit Wings....I was only able to open the second one which really had loads of info!

Nice to hear from you as well, Margaret! I've been out of touch for a few weeks and had planned to catch-up today, however, did alot of house work that had been put off! Russ is pretty warm to the touch....today I put a few towels in the nest and kept him outside on the tree near to where he fell. At sunset, I put him in the hutch for safety. It's been extremely warm here almost 100 degrees and today a slight break at 90 degrees. Tonight staying in the upper 70's. I think his little towels will keep him warm as well as another hot one tomorrow. The hutch will be in the sun in the morning, but I think it will be too stuffy for him, so I'll put him in his tree again in hopes that his family will come to care for him...if not, I'll feed him the soaked dog food again and try the hard-boiled egg yolks. Thanks!

OMG, Dezirrae, was that storm scary or what??? Glad you were able to view from the safety of your home!!! Terrible to run around in that as well as drive!!! Soooo glad I got him to the hutch before he got too soaked. I quickly patted him dry before running back into the house! Missed you guys as well!!! Hope Noel & Juliet are fine....my gang is fine, thank God, except Rally and Ally haven't been out in the heat to fly in their gazebo. Maybe tomorrow evening they can go out! ??? Is it alright for the doves to be out in 80+ degree weather? The Co-Hop has an air-cooler and I installed an exhaust fan the other night at 3am. UGH! I will definitely get to bed early tonight....the heat exhausts me!!!!
Thanks for the prayers and the Raptor-Trust recommendation...I contacted them a few time about Coco last August...the guy acted as if he was going to have a nervous break-down due to the overload of birds....he stated that some of the sicker ones were being put down. I was like, Adios Amigo!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Don't if this would help, Christin, but in the hot weather, could you use a spray bottle to "mist" Russell?

That's what I have been doing with a baby Grackle getting ready to fly who has been living on my balcony for protection from cats who sometimes roam my apartment complex. He sure seems to enjoy!

Wishing you both all the BEST with LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES!

Shi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Glad he's still doing well. I think that if you hand raise him it will be pretty hard to get him to be releasable; that's only what I've heard from a few crow rehabbers and I could be very wrong. Just want you to be prepared for him to think he's "human" lol.  I wish I was closer and could take him. I have plenty of time to take care of things right now, that's for sure, what with not working and waiting for this dumb hip to heal itself! 

I love his name! I had "my" flock of crows at my old office building who came to visit every day. The biggest male was named "Crow Diddly", and his wife was Sheryl Crow.  Of course I must admit I stole these from Homer Simpson in the crow episode, where he names his crows: _"That's Russel Crowe, Cameron Crow, Crow Diddly, Jim Crow-nan, Gregory Peck..."_ I had some great names for their babies but my brain is fried right now and I will have to remember them tomorrow.  I think I'm getting old.  I'm glad you are back checking in with us again and will certainly hope and pray for the best for your sweet little crow.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks Guys!


Thanks so much Shi for the mist spray idea....I will go and spritz him a bit now...he seems to have poop on his legs and tail feathers. It's soft brownish color. ??? I have to quickly get him some clean towels also. It's warm again today. He's in his nest hanging from the tree again, but no sign of anyone coming to care for him. 

MJ, really sorry to hear that you hurt your hip!  I'm praying that you get better quick! It must be hard to care for all your little ones!
I'm trying not to handle Russell that much, so that he can go and come as he pleases to his little nest for food/water when he is able to fly, hopefully!
I just keep him in the hutch at night so that he is safe from predators.

The website that Spirit Wings posted says he has to eat every 30mins., however, I'm unable to provide such intensive care, so I'm praying that his 3 feedings in the morning 6am-6:30am-7am, 2 in the afternoon 1pm-2pm, 2 in the evening 6pm-7pm and 1 at night before going into the hutch will suffice.
He started to drink on his own during his last feeding. I feed him until he stops opening his mouth, but can't tell if he's had enough. ??? I can't feel the crop like I can with my Pigeons and doves.

Thanks for the prayers! I hope he survives. I don't want the poor little baby to suffer.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Christin - I sent Hato an email asking her if there were other rehabbers in the area (she's a little south of me - but seems to be involved in all sort of rescue/rehab groups). Hopefully she knows somewhere besides Rapture... the experience you described with them makes me shy away from them too! How sad that they treated you that way 

It sounds like you're doing a great job with Russell (poops are a really good sign right?). I'll keep the prayers up for him (and for you).

**MJ -- I hope you make a quick recovery. Sounds a bit painful at the moment  Rest, rest, rest


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Christin,

Russell looks pretty good, but he is quite small still. He needs to be fed about every two hours. Does he open his beak when you approach with food? Usually they gape, you stick your finger pretty far down popping the food in and they make a gobble sound as they swallow.Yes, brown kind of runny poops are normal crow poops. A baby crow his size that is eating and pooping will completely dirty a towel twice a day with soft brown semi runny poop. They are very messy babies, but cute as all get out. Usually they will caw in their baby voices the minute they see you approach with food.

Margaret


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Continued problems with signing-on*

Hi Dez!

Thanks for the inquiries regarding a rehabber for Russell!

It took me 12 tries to be able to post again!!!
Very frustrating!!! At the bottom of the screen it says I'm online, however, states that I'm 'unable to post'. ???

Russell ate fine! I didn't want to spritz him all over because Margaret told me to keep him warm and dry, so I just used a damp warm cloth to clean the poop off of his legs/feet and tail feathers. He ate really well and drank water on his own. Now he's sleeping in the nest with partial sun within his towels.

If I could get him to someone who knows how to care for him better than I do, it would be great, otherwise, I'll just keep following the directions via the Crow website.

Thanks again everyone!
I've read a few posts, however, keep getting knocked off. 
Blessings to all!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Christin, 


For me, signing-in has been no problem, but posting images has been impossible...



'Russel' is defintely looking a lot better..!


When I have had Baby Sparrows, Starlings or unknowns who I took to be Omnivores - here is what I have fed them, and, I can say that they really liked the food, and that they did not make messy or runny poops.


Food -


Canned Water Pack Sardines ( 'Two Layer' being preferabe oweng to how they have a larger percentage of skin/scales.)


Goji Berrys ( these are sem-dry, come in a flat plastic bag, get at Heath Food Stores )


Chlorella, powdered 'Super Greens' of various kinds, powdered Purple Dulce ( get these in the bulk section of any decent Health Food Store ) 


Fresh, new Bottle, just opened now, refrgerate between uses, run warm water over it for each use ) Olive Oil.


'Soft', fresh, ripe Fruits, such as Cheries, Blackberries, Pear, Apple...( do not use the skin of the latter two.


Fresh Cilantro...



Method - 


Pre-soak a few Goji Berrys in Water so they are soft...and...



Have a Saucer, and in the center of it pour a little puddle of Olive Oil.


On the outer area of the Saucer, have a lttle pile of the Powderes Super Greens or Chlorella, and next to that, a little pile of the Purple Ducle.


Tear or cut up some Sardine, using as much scaley skin and spine as you can for each bite...and have this on the Saucer also...


Have a few bite sized bits of Cherry, Blackberry and or Pear flesh also...cruch lightly between fnger tips so it is 'soft'.

Have afew shredded by fingers of Cilantro Leaves there too.




Feeding - 


Take a bit of Fruit or Sardine, gently touch it into the Olive Oil...touch it then onto the powdered Chlorella and Purple Dulce, and feed to him.


Basically, each bite, whatever it may be, gets other things on it also, along with tiny shredded bits of Clantro Leaves.


Sometimes I make a 'slurry' of the Olive Oil and the Powders, and dab or smoosh the bites into that.


They love these foods, and these are about the best nourshing one could invent for them, too.


Makes 'good' tidy poops, and a happy Tummy...


Ooooops, got to run, my ride is here to go have lunch...


Best wishes!


Phil
l v


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Sounds like he's doing great! I think that your feeding schedule should be fine. It doesn't seem like he's a new baby, even though he is pretty young. 

Thanks for the kind thoughts about my hip; I actually injured it badly in 2005 in a car accident and it's taking its sweet time healing. X-rays show nothing but I had that happen in high school when I had a partially dislocated shoulder for four years because "X rays showed nothing".  I've tried working but it is too hard to stand up for long or sit down for long sooooo.....lettin' the good ol' bf do the working for us hehe. Of course my mom helps financially for little things like pigeon seed lol. In truth I see it as kind of a blessing; I was working ten hour days and gone from the house for fourteen hours a day usually with the commute and the office I worked at. The accident forced me to stop working and though disability has run out, at least I now have the time to care for the critters that need the ongoing daily care. I don't know what I would have done with the hand-feeding babies if I was working!! Oops there I go telling a long story again.  I really hope your crow baby continues to thrive.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Russell Crow Update*

Thanks again, Guys!

So sorry, Margaret, our posts must have crossed! Thanks for the input...you got it right on with regards to Russell squawking as soon as I approach the nest as well as his opening his little mouth big and wide! The little baby spoon drops the food right to the back of his throat and he swallows and then wants more! He drinks water on his own better each day and he poops most of the time while I'm feeding him. I now get prepared with a make shift diaper made out of paper-towels!

Phil, you are too cool with all that detailed feeding info.! Bless you for taking the time to post especially when getting ready to go have lunch! I was able to get most of the stuff except for the berries. None of the crows around here are interested in taking over caring for this little guy, so I imagine I'll have to work on getting info. about wildlife centers for him to go to when he hopefully recovers fully. I'm beginning to think he was the runt and was kicked out or possibly his nest was attacked though thankfully no sign of wounds from what I can see. He seems to be getting stronger each day especially grabbing tightly on my thumb with those large claws while I'm cleaning his little butt and tail feathers.....he poops alot! So far so good, though I'm still a nervous wreck having this cute little baby's life in my hands! Still praying to find somebody who might know more and willing to give this little creature a better chance. For now, I'm so thankful for your great input!

So far so good, MJ! I sure do wish you lived around here....I'd have you show me how to care for him exactly the right way! Still praying for your hip! Sounds painful! I use Advil for my back pain and it works to get me through work!

Blessings to all for being so caring to help me!
I'll keep you all updated!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Christin, 



He is looking really good there..!

Good Work..!


'Gripping Feet' of course are an excellent sign he is regaining his strength and proper habits.


Oh yeah, feeding and caring for a Baby Bird IS enough to make one into a nervous wreck in no time.


Lol...


True!


One just gets used to being a nervous wreck ALL the time, and 'that' is the 'secret'...( or one of them...)


Still, I have been around enough people-babys, to be able to say with certainty, that I would not trade no matter HOW nice the people-babys are...nope, uhhh-uhhhh, no way Ho-Zey...

Heck, people babys do not even Fledge..! and none I ever heard of ever start flying around..!

And they sure as heck do not eat on their own with guidance at a few weeks of age either...they don't 'peep' or 'squeak' or 'squawk' or 'nuzzle' or 'gape'...


Anyway, your little Crow-let is sure looking good now...makes me happy to see and read about his progress...



Do make double-sure it is alright to let hi put his Beak into water...

I do not know on that, but usually any Altritial Birds ( but for the Pigeons and Doves ) only get their hydration from Food untill some time after they are fledged..and Water as such can be very dangerous for them till then...they ( Song Birds anyway ) too easily aspirate it...since for whatever reason, they lack the co-ordination for avoiding it's getting into their Wind Pipes...


It is possible that the other Crows would respond to him positively once he is active and vocal and vital again...they might have a tacit acceptance that wilty or non-responsive Babys or Youngsters will be 'written off', even if Crows are known to try and support wilty or health-failing Adults who they have known for a long time.


Just a guess...


Best wishes..!


Phil
l v


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

LOL, Phil, about the 'people-babies'! And you're right about not trading our birdie babies, though I don't think I was as nervous with mine as I am now with Russell!!! LOL

Hmmmm....now I'm confused about offering the small water container....I followed the instructions from the crow website. I make sure his little nostrils, if that's what they call the orifices on the beak, aren't within the water....just the bottom half of the beak and her slurps with his little tongue and seems to swallow. HOWEVER, if you think he would be getting enough with the soaked foods, should I wait a bit longer before offering him the water dish??? The site actually stated leaving the dish near to him, but I definitely didn't want to chance his little head falling forward into it.

Today Russell practiced perching on a branch for awhile, his claws are pretty sharp and he has a good grip, so my thumbs won't hold up as he punctures the vinyl gloves and I don't want to get a break in my skin. He doesn't seem to be able to stand properly, though I'm not sure at what age they do stand on their own, nor have a clue as to his age. I hope he's ok. He's always over to one side in his nest with his legs kicking.

If I can get through this weekend, I am going to try tracking down/calling some wildlife centers.

Also, he seems to only be hungry an hour or so between feedings, so the schedule has changed a bit. He kept his beak clamped so tight that I couldn't open it easily, so I just waited another half-hour and then he ate great.
This was my weekend on, for work so he had to wait from 7am to 11:15am to eat again. My neighbors must think I'm a nut screeching into my driveway and running into the house to warm his food and then running to the hutch.

Yes, I'm also hoping that once he gets livelier that some nice little crow will assist him, for now he has to stay in the hutch when I'm not home...the way he kicks his legs around, I fear for him to fall out of this smaller nest. I'll have to purchase a larger/deeper one if I can't find him a place to hang out with other crow friends.

I'm just thankful he didn't fall into the pool which was just opened and had lots of chemicals in it. He was only a couple of feet away from the pool. He hit the fence surrounding the pool then to the stones OUCH!
It also made me realize that I better get some type of cover for the pool that will still let the sunlight shine on it so future little birdies won't drown. That would definitely send me over the edge!!!
Then my posts would just say, blaaal aaaalllaaa bleahhl blahhhh alallll!
LOL....Time for some Zzzzzzz's!

Blessings to all!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You're the best, Christin! I'm too tired to say more! 

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> LOL, Phil, about the 'people-babies'! And you're right about not trading our birdie babies, though I don't think I was as nervous with mine as I am now with Russell!!! LOL




Hi Christin, 



Well too, the littler/younger the Bird Babys are, and orthe saller the Species also, the more frequently they need to be fed...some, every ten or fifteen minutes, sixteen for eighteen hours-a-day...tiny Crops, tiny Beaks, tiny everything, Oye...some are of course so small they are about the size of a 'Bee'...some the size of a Coffee Bean.

These will make one a 'Nervious wreck'..!

And even larger ones will, when frail or injured, or when worries about them.




Believe me...


Lol...





> Hmmmm....now I'm confused about offering the small water container....I followed the instructions from the crow website. I make sure his little nostrils, if that's what they call the orifices on the beak, aren't within the water....just the bottom half of the beak and her slurps with his little tongue and seems to swallow. HOWEVER, if you think he would be getting enough with the soaked foods, should I wait a bit longer before offering him the water dish??? The site actually stated leaving the dish near to him, but I definitely didn't want to chance his little head falling forward into it.




Go with what the Crow-People say...


I just have general 'Song Bird' observations and praxis...

If the Crow-People say he is good-to-go for 'Drinking' but to just keep his Nostrils 'out', then that would be the routine for youngster Crows I recon, since they would know the drill.




> Today Russell practiced perching on a branch for awhile, his claws are pretty sharp and he has a good grip, so my thumbs won't hold up as he punctures the vinyl gloves and I don't want to get a break in my skin. He doesn't seem to be able to stand properly, though I'm not sure at what age they do stand on their own, nor have a clue as to his age. I hope he's ok. He's always over to one side in his nest with his legs kicking.



Dunno...

Many 'perching' Birds begin being able to perch pretty early, so, could be he is still getting over some sprains/strains, pulled muscles, or who knows.


I have had Song Birds a lot younger than him, who perched continuously, sleeping and waking.




> If I can get through this weekend, I am going to try tracking down/calling some wildlife centers.




Well, you seem to be doing very nicely with him! - so...I'd say, you may as well stay with it..!


Wildlife Centers are going to be overly 'busy' this time of year, and, I doubt any of them, on their best day, would have the time or care or attention to apply for him which you do.


When one has fifty or a hundredvarious Babys and Youngsters, one's abilty to Love them individually gets spread pretty 'thin'.




> Also, he seems to only be hungry an hour or so between feedings, so the schedule has changed a bit. He kept his beak clamped so tight that I couldn't open it easily, so I just waited another half-hour and then he ate great.
> 
> 
> > He should be glad to 'gape'...
> ...


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Russell went to Rainbow Bridge...*

Hi everyone.

i just came home to feed Russell and he went to Rainbow Bridge and I'm really upset, but I think its because of other recent sad events.

He ate fine at 5:30am and again at 7am...as usual squawking and kicking his little legs grabbing onto his little branch. Now I wish I had taken a picture to show you guys how he was learning to perch, but I was too tired and thought I'd take one now, but he is perching and flying in Heaven.

And this was strange....while I went over to the hutch just now, some other crow was squawing up a storm at me on a nearby branch, and I thought how great if I could get Russell's nest close to this crow maybe the crow would be kind to care for Russell. So I quickly ran to the hutch to get him to feed and clean him real quick and then was shocked. And EVERY other time, except just now, I always had approached the nest/hutch expecting to find him gone, so this took me off guard.

I have to go back and get him out of the hutch now. Just wanted to let you know and say thanks for the prayers and support.

I will keep the list of rehabbers on hand for future use who are more experienced. I should have tried to get Russell there sooner. Next time I will. I'm actually going to contact the Rehabber and tell her about Russell and ask her about the procedure I should follow to quickly get any other babies safely cared for in case this happens again 

If anyone is interested, here is the link for the Rehabber list posted by state.

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactN.htm

Thanks again soooo much everyone!
...and Phil for your recipes which I will keep on hand.

And, Angel Terry....your brief statement meant the world to me....coming from you, it really lifted spirits! I'm going to catch-up on some rest and hope you will do the same!

Blessings to all!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sorry he did'nt make it....I thought he was doing good eating and all....what happend?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry Christin. You sure did a great job caring for Russel.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am so sad and sorry to hear about Russell, Christin! What a shock!!

Sending you loving, comforting thoughts and hugs to help at this sad time. 

Shi


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Christin,



Oh...


So sorry to hear of this.

Sounds like the other Crow may have been announcing the little one's passing. Very possible that he knew.


Injurys from falls or collisions can be dicey...even to where their effects can catch up to an otherwise seemingly alright-enough youngster after days or more.


You did a great job all through 


We are all proud of you..!


It was a good try Christin...



Phil
l v


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks, Dear & Most Special Birdie Family!


I don't know what happened???
At 7am he was fine before I went to work. When I returned at 11 am he was gone! ???
I even played it safe yesterday and this morning by not letting him drink out of the water dish to prevent possible aspiration, just soaking a few pieces of the dry dog food at each feeding so he'd get enough fluids until he could support himself better. Otherwise, I gave him everything on Phil's list except for the berries that I couldn't find.
Though the rehab person said he should have been perching, so he may have been kicked out of the nest due to illness which I think is so cruel and sad for the sick little birds.

I did my best and prayed alot, so I guess I'll be thankful that he was comfy within his soft towels and with a full little belly. He looked like he really loved me....I loved him too, believe it or not. 

I'm sure he'll send all of us heavenly blessings!

Also, my previous post says it was 8:22am when I posted a little after 11am??? Is the site on a different time zone now?

Blessings to all and thanks again!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sorry you lost Russel, Christin. You did all you could for him and I don't see how a crow rehabber could have done more. Sometimes they just aren't meant to make it, and it sounds like maybe there was something more wrong with him than we knew. God wanted that little sweetie back.  Thank you for all you did to make his life safe and loving and comfy. I know he loved you. And Phil, I totally agree that the other crow was "talking" about the baby's passing; even if they didn't want to take care of him, they were very aware of his existence and kept a close eye on him, I'm sure. I hope you feel better, Christin!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry that little Russell didn't make it, Christin. You're still the best. Keep in mind WEST NILE VIRUS .. it's here and it decimates corvids like no other species of birds. My rehabber friend who has done crows for more than three decades is losing about 7 out of 10 again this year. It's West Nile here in So Cal .. could be in NJ also.

That link to the rehabbers is sooooooo old .. you might get lucky and find someone on it who is still in the business. Twould be better to search out the state rehabber list for where you are .. hopefully that is more current: http://www.njfishandwildlife.com/pdf/rehabspec08.pdf

Terry


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I too am so sorry to hear that Russell passed on Christin  You sure did everything you could to save this little guy though. And he sure sounded comfortable - and I know how loved he was. Feel good about the effort you made knowing that you at least gave him a chance. Comforting {{{hugs}}}


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

THANKS EVERYONE, FOR YOUR VOTES OF CONFIDENCE AND CONDOLENCES!

I don't know how you all do this, day in and day out and I'm sure throughout some nights, especially Angel Terry!!!
I can't take care of little baby birds....they're too small and I'm afraid to choke them or something. I at least feel OK that I left little Russell looking and acting really well before I went to work. 

I just am going to have to bring any future little ones to a rehabber whom can spot something going on and tend to it in order to give a poor little babies a chance to live and enjoy the skies as God created them to do.

Soooo thankful to you, Terry, for the updates list!

My prayers go out to your little sparrow and your new pigeon arrival!
Was sad to here about the little dove. Glad s/he was in your loving care before flying off to Rainbow Bridge...I'm sure the dove is having fun with Russell and sending us Heavenly Blessings!


----------



## Hato (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello, Christin, Dez and all the wonderful people at PJ talk!

Here I am again, I missed an important call from you guys. – I did it to Charis few weeks ago… Dez, I didn’t see your email?? Dez, did you send email to my work??? I wonder if it went to my spam folder?? 
I have not been logging into PJ talk for a while because of my crazy schedule. I was fostering a few dogs, driving friends to the doctor’s office, preparing my mother to leave the country and dealing with my attorney with issues with my business…

Still, I always find a time to help an animal or person who needs help!!!! It is therapeutic to me to help out; it makes me happy to have a break from my crazy life. I am so sorry that I didn’t realize what happened with little Russell…I could have taken him in and I knew where to take him for help. I am not sure they could have done any better than what Christin did but I definitely would have wanted to speak to them or get some advice. They rescue many injured crow and they are very experienced. Dez and Christin, I will send you an email with my cell phone contact. My work email and cell is the best way to reach me. And please don’t hesitate to share my cell phone number with anyone who needs help 24/7. Since I use this phone with my business that I run, I am available 24/7. I really mean it. If it is any emergency, you can call me 2am or 3 am or whatever. If I don’t answer the phone, please leave a message, I promise to return the call.

Once again, I am sorry that I did not respond to your email, Dez. 
Christin, I am so sorry about baby Russell.


----------

